# Alcohol License Limit?



## ReggieDXB007

Yesterday I exceeded my limit on my alcohol license which prevented my buying the full complement of alcohol at the Spinneys MMI. Acutely embarassed; I felt like an alcoholic until I realised that my limit has been set to AED 750. They told me that although the limits had always been there, they have only been implemented in the past 3 months.

Could anyone help me with some answers?:

1. How does the limit work, is it cumulative? i.e. AED 750 x 12 = AED 9,000 per year. Whilst the monthly limit is fine most of the time, every now and then I like to splash out on something pricey, or what if I want to throw a party?

2. What is it that determines the limit? Job title, salary, NOC from company?

3. How can I get this limit increased?

To be honest I appreciate the need for limits; thanks to my wife's job we enjoyed duty free booze all of our married life and every country had some sort of limit to prevent abuse of the system, but they were normally quantity not price based, similar to the duty free allowance at the airport.

I suppose I should zoom down to Baracuda but can't be bothered.

Cheers


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

It's based on your monthly salary as stated in your labour contract. Need to get your labour contract changed if you want to increase the limit. If your spending enough to get close to your limit each month then you'd be better making the drive up to barracuda. Better selection and you'll save yourself the 30% tax and usually more on top of that. Well worth the drive if you're planning a party IMO.


----------



## ReggieDXB007

Jumeirah Jim said:


> It's based on your monthly salary as stated in your labour contract.


That's what I thought, but I seem to remember having a higher limit in the past when my salary was considerably lower.

Good advice about the Barracuda, thanks you - just the convenience factor really; so easy to pop into the offie on the way back from the office. Just have to get organised I guess.


----------



## whitecap

ReggieDXB007 said:


> That's what I thought, but I seem to remember having a higher limit in the past when my salary was considerably lower.
> 
> Good advice about the Barracuda, thanks you - just the convenience factor really; so easy to pop into the offie on the way back from the office. Just have to get organised I guess.


What sort of limit would someone have on say a monthly salary of 45000 AED?


----------



## Felixtoo2

Around 1700dhs, but to be honest most people I know either go to Barracuda or have it delivered to bypass the 30% tax in Dubai off licence`s.


----------



## whitecap

Felixtoo2 said:


> Around 1700dhs, but to be honest most people I know either go to Barracuda or have it delivered to bypass the 30% tax in Dubai off licence`s.


Thanks, I was planning to do the Barracuda run but just wanted an idea of the 'legal' limits. Who does the delivery service?


----------



## whitecap

whitecap said:


> Thanks, I was planning to do the Barracuda run but just wanted an idea of the 'legal' limits. Who does the delivery service?



Found it


----------



## ReggieDXB007

Felixtoo2 said:


> Around 1700dhs, but to be honest most people I know either go to Barracuda or have it delivered to bypass the 30% tax in Dubai off licence`s.


Hmmm so mine's clearly wrong but can't be bothered to jump through hoops to get it sorted. Run up to the Barracuda (ideally avoiding Sharjah Industrial Area on the way back) is more fun


----------



## Felixtoo2

I had a rather uneconomical Barraguda run last week. On the way up I ran over some metal debrie at 160k and shredded three tyres, 2400dhs thank you very much lol!


----------



## ReggieDXB007

Felixtoo2 said:


> I had a rather uneconomical Barraguda run last week. On the way up I ran over some metal debrie at 160k and shredded three tyres, 2400dhs thank you very much lol!


Yikes - at least you are OK (I assume). A friend did something similar but there again he gets through a set of tyres every year...


----------



## Richdufai

Felixtoo2 said:


> I had a rather uneconomical Barraguda run last week. On the way up I ran over some metal debrie at 160k and shredded three tyres, 2400dhs thank you very much lol!


3 tires cost AED2400? Wow that's expensive!


----------



## katiepotato

There is a RAK-based company who will take online alcohol orders and deliver to Dubai if you want to avoid the drive to Barracuda. PM me for the web address if interested.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Dufai, nobody with half a brain would ever put just 3 tyres on a car so 2400 for a set of 4 225x40x18`s isn`t exactly a lot of cash. Of course you could go to Sharjah and buy remoulds but a performance car and remoulds don`t quite go together.


----------



## Callahan

katiepotato said:


> There is a RAK-based company who will take online alcohol orders and deliver to Dubai if you want to avoid the drive to Barracuda. PM me for the web address if interested.




Could you please send me the address? Thanks a lot.


----------



## DubaiATC

Felixtoo2 said:


> I had a rather uneconomical Barraguda run last week. On the way up I ran over some metal debrie at 160k and shredded three tyres, 2400dhs thank you very much lol!


You're lucky that happened on the way TO Barracuda, as opposed to the trip back with a trunk-full of illegal booze!


----------



## Grasshopper65

We will be arriving next month and enjoy our wine/scotch, so I am paying a lot of attention to this thread!! A few questions......we will both be teaching and have contracts at a school, but mine is a local contract as my husband will have to sponsor me. Will I be granted a permit to buy alcohol?
Where is Barracuda and how do we get there?


----------



## DubaiATC

Grasshopper65 said:


> Where is Barracuda and how do we get there?


Barracuda is in Um al Quwain, about a 45-60 minute drive from Dubai, depending on where you live. It is very easy to get to Barracuda - just take the 311/Emirates Road up to exit 102 (Also marked as the exit for Dreamland Aqua Park) and head left. You'll go through several roundabouts; turn right at the last one, when you can no longer go straight. (There's a metal statue in the center of that roundabout) From there you'll pass an old IL-76 aircraft on the left. Take the first U-Turn after that and then make the first right on the small road that will lead you back to Barracuda. (You used to be able to turn left on that road but they have it blocked off now, forcing you to go a little further and make the U-Turn)

A lot of people turn off Emirates Road at the "Um al Quwain" exit, by that tilted-over trailer, but going up to exit 102 is much faster due to the higher speed limit and fewer traffic lights. 

On the way back I take the 88 for Sharjah and then get on SZR into Dubai.


----------



## brian evans

*Where is baracuda ?*

Sorry for my ignorance, i will be moving to Dubai in August, and just would like to know where Baracuda is locted. Thank you Brian Evans


----------



## ReggieDXB007

brian evans said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, i will be moving to Dubai in August, and just would like to know where Baracuda is locted. Thank you Brian Evans


Look up one message


----------



## Felixtoo2

For the regulars here watch out as they have reduced the speed limit on the stretch of dual carriageway between Barracuda and the roundabout from 100 to 80k`s.


----------



## Jynxgirl

It has been that for at least 3 months...  

I have been so lucky to win that prize as well.


----------



## Fillup MaGuinness

*Need Stout*



katiepotato said:


> There is a RAK-based company who will take online alcohol orders and deliver to Dubai if you want to avoid the drive to Barracuda. PM me for the web address if interested.


Right... maybe I've had too much Guinness already. I can't find the PM button to get the link. HELP please.
:doh:


----------



## Jynxgirl

You can not pm until you have at least four valid posts.


----------



## Grasshopper65

Thank you very much.


----------



## brian evans

Thanks for the directions. TC Mr B


----------



## mumo3

katiepotato said:


> There is a RAK-based company who will take online alcohol orders and deliver to Dubai if you want to avoid the drive to Barracuda. PM me for the web address if interested.


Hi. Could you please message me the web address. Think this is my 4th post!!
Thanks


----------



## brian evans

Please send me the website, Thank you
TC
Mr B


----------



## Fillup MaGuinness

Ok - got it. Thanks. It's going to be a few weeks before I can get my license anyway.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Theb minimum order for delivery is 1200 dhs plus 100 for delivery but it is usually a next day service.


----------



## peterbredde

Hi Guys

Been here for almost 5 months patiently waiting to have a lease in my own name so I can get a license. Picked up an application form yesterday only to find the limits. My missus will drink the AED limit in good whiskey in no time. 

Yours, disappointed.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Barracuda is your friend!!


----------



## cobragb

Felixtoo2 said:


> Barracuda is your friend!!


or if you fly in and out often, Duty Free... :clap2:


----------



## peterbredde

Thanks Felixtoo2. I have read and heard about this place. If this were the UK I would have no hesitation in taking the risk (goodness knows I've broken a few laws in my time). But the thought of being sent home to bleighty if I got caught just freaks me out to be honest. I couldn't bare going back. I'd rather go to prison.

Am I being a fairy? How risky is it?

Cheers


----------



## peterbredde

By the way, I'd love to have details of the website for the guys that deliver. Would this be problem solved? (even if an expensive way of solving it)


----------



## Felixtoo2

If you have a drink licence it is legal to transport alchohol in your car and it`s just a short blast up Emirates Road to the turn off for Dreamland Aqua Park which is about 500m North of Barracuda. There`s no risk of you being deported for having drink in your car if you have a licence.


----------



## peterbredde

*Brill!*



Felixtoo2 said:


> If you have a drink licence it is legal to transport alchohol in your car and it`s just a short blast up Emirates Road to the turn off for Dreamland Aqua Park which is about 500m North of Barracuda. There`s no risk of you being deported for having drink in your car if you have a licence.


Excellent. So I'll get my license and then rock-off over the Ajman to avoid the limits. Thanks.


----------



## peterbredde

Baring in mind that I now have 4 posts, could someone please send me the link to the booze delivery guys. Cheers!


----------



## Felixtoo2

centaurus.info


----------



## delgado

Hi guys! Is it possible to have wine in a restaurant in the mall of the emirates???


----------



## cobragb

Yes, there are several licensed restaurants near the Kimpinski hotel on the 1st floor.


----------



## katygindubai2011

The Evory Lounge looks pretty cool. Has anyone tried it?


----------

